

Just Launched: OpenSocial Developer Community - chandrab
http://www.opensocializr.com
Check out this community and get involved.
It was created so opensocial developers have a place to get news, reviews, promote their apps, get code snippets and get help.
&#60;a href="<a href="http://www.opensocializr.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.opensocializr.com</a>" rel="nofollow"&#62;<a href="http://www.opensocializr.com&#60;/a&#62" rel="nofollow">http://www.opensocializr.com&#60;/a&#62</a>;

======
gojomo
I think socializr.com may have a trademark issue with your branding.

